

Ask HN: If you are an freemium app developer, I want to talk to you - snowbol

Hi all,<p>I&#x27;m doing some research about an idea I have and I would love to get to talk to some of you who have active apps in the app store&#x2F;play store. It will be a 15+- minute interview, with very general questions.<p>If you feel like you have time and willing to help and share your experience, I would greatly appreciate it.
======
iopuy
I have a few active apps in the app store, what are you researching? Is this a
paid position? I assume so because of the "interview". Please answer on here
and not in a private message.

~~~
chrisBob
It sounds like the research kind of interview, not the job kind of interview.
I am going to bet there is no money involved and this is for an article not a
job.

~~~
snowbol
You are right. This is not for an article. I only try to understand better how
people monetize apps these days. Thanks

------
anewfounder
I am developing one these days if this helps. There is no app live on the app
store yet

Also I have an old puzzle game on the app store which was done as an
experiment, but still is a freemium.

Let me know.

